# Paint for N's



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone know of any good matches for the 8N's red, and gray, that can be gotton in local hardwere stores? Not looking for perfict match, just something close. 

I picked up a can of a brand called XORust, in "Tractor Red" and it looks pretty close, but waht about the gray, and anyone found any other close match?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Take a look here. N Paint 

Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Paul, i used Rustolium Apple Red and Battle Ship Gray..

I first brushed on the red as it puts on a heavier coat than a spray..When the paint became tacky, i sprayed over the brush marks with Apple Red spray..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74899>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

End result that i am happy with..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74900>


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Paul , I went by the same paint chips and numbers that psrumors
posted for you , then I went to a ppg store and they matched the colors .
Our Race bros farm store and TSC have the colors in rattle can .
There Rattle can paint colors has like its own primar in it , It holds up good .

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74903>


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Ken ,, Your N looks great , I was wondering , is it a 9 or a 2N
Is your N a working tractor or Show . Looks like it will do both .
I had a 2N , I was gonna redo it , but after doing mine and my brothers N I give it up on e-bay. I get to many iron`s in the fire!!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry , I got the N`s mixed up , the last post is the 9 N , here a pic of the 2 N , I sold it last year on e-bay also.
But ,, I kept the Blade.
<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74905>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrBailey _
> *Hey Ken ,, Your N looks great , I was wondering , is it a 9 or a 2N
> Is your N a working tractor or Show . Looks like it will do both .
> I had a 2N , I was gonna redo it , but after doing mine and my brothers N I give it up on e-bay. I get to many iron`s in the fire!! *


Its a working 2N with an 8N hood and dog legs..:quiet:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

MAN you guys have some NICEEEE looking tractors there. Good job I have to say. 

So heres one for you all. How did you go about cleaning,prepping, and painting your tractors? I may have to do a motor rebuild soon on mine, and sence most of the tin will be off anyway, may be a good time to just do it. Any tips? and thing to make sure I do/don't do? My tin is junk, but if I do rebuild the motor, might as well get the red chassy looking good.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Paul ,
after a full tear down , I soaked all the red with Varsoll , ( a flud used in a parts cleaner tank ), I did that process two times, along with a pressure washer. 
next step , I used aircraft paint stripper over everything , I pressure washed that off . Then just a lot of scrapping and sanding.
Picture with stripper on it .

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74963>


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Their are some great looking tractors. I have a 8N. I need to paint mine. I don't enjoy the painting factor. But it has to be done. I just can't get motivated to finish the paint job I started.

Thanks,

Les


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

OK you guys...I'm looking at concourse restoration material here. And I have to admit you dont see this kind of attention to detail anymore. Most pay to have it done. 

What I am about to say may seem like bragging...but the truth is I'm just old. I have been in the refinishing, custom painting and restoration business for 35 years. I have used it all, from Acme to Sikkens and everything in between - PPG, Dupont etc. 

Perhaps my claim to fame was winning a first and second at the Oakland Roadster Show (2 different years) and Best Off Road car (Chenowith) and best modified stock (59 Corvette) at the Montgomery AL Coliseum. These were customers cars...Later I was an elected official (by invitation no $$) to judge fit, finish and color schemes. 

After selling my fourth shop and giving up the trade, I immediately built my new shop on private property and a new house (DW mobile) right next to it. Now I restore Yanmar tractors. I still paint motorcycles, occasionally a few cars but really enjoy the tractor restoration projects the most.

Having said all this...blah blah blah...

Ken N tx, absolutely, hands down, one of the best looking restorations I have seen in the last 5 years, excellent work.

Dr Bailey...Dr of paint I presume. From the pictures, it's a toss up on who's is better and I would hate to judge. I have been back and forth looking at the pictures you posted and they are both very impressive.

Regards, Mark
P.S. Remember, I am old...not bragging.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *OK you guys...I'm looking at concourse restoration material here. And I have to admit you dont see this kind of attention to detail anymore. Most pay to have it done.
> 
> What I am about to say may seem like bragging...but the truth is I'm just old. I have been in the refinishing, custom painting and restoration business for 35 years. I have used it all, from Acme to Sikkens and everything in between - PPG, Dupont etc.
> ...



Not to sound stupid Mark...but what is a chenowith? Is that a vehicle or a place? And my only claim to fame is winning an egg toss when i was younger. Pretty much all i do now is breathe enough to keep a plant or flower alive.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark 777, Thank you very much for the compliment, and I agree with you about Kens N , He`s a tractor painting Truck driver extraordinar !!! Being a old man is not all bad , I`m one of them to , also in the body busseness since teenager. Lots of customs and show`s . and still going . Its been a fun and Great life . Thanks again , I could type more , but the Banker wants me to buy Dinner .


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood, 

I will attempt to post a picture of a Chenoweth. It is a company that successfully expeirmented in off road chasis and sand drags, using the owners engines and drive axle assemblies. 

The one I did for the owner was a single seat, 912 Porsche powered with 5 speed transaxle.

Ingersoll 444, 

I have found that the X O Rust products are pretty good, but they contain insufficient dryers and stay sticky a very long time. I believe they are manufactured for True Value Hardware...their own company. 

The absolute best and probably most inexpensive paint currently on the market is BPS paint and hardener, off the shelf from TSC. I have more money invested in paint guns and compressors then I care to confess....but the minimum compressor and a cheap Lowes or Home Depot paint gun achieve the same excellent results.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Durwood,
> 
> I will attempt to post a picture of a Chenoweth. It is a company that successfully expeirmented in off road chasis and sand drags, using the owners engines and drive axle assemblies.
> ...


Mark, that is the right size to be your avatar. lol


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here it is in jpeg and blown up to 150x150.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75792>


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jodyand Thanks, I'm a little PC challenged.

BTW, that is not the one I painted, it is just one I had on file from the Chenoweth homepage...I think.

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark, can that paint at tsc be mixed different colors or you just buy the stock colors they have?

Durwood


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood,

I'm afraid it's right off the shelf colors. They have about 20 different ones. 

I just got off the phone (and e-mail) with a gentleman named David Nash. He is the main man from technical support from Valspar. My questions were the same as yours and wanted to know if toners and mixing machines were available. I also asked about clear coat and U.V. screeners concerning long exposures to sun light. 

Answers: no, no and no. He did provide me with information about tip and needle sizes, ambient temperatures and solvents not to intermix....Duh. Nice guy though, kept calling me sir over and over again...made me want to polish up the old aluminum walker.

In the defense of the company; Valspar has been around a long time. A leader in Marine and industrial refinishing. I have catalyzed their red oxide primer and color, let cure for 48 hours and then Pressure washed the finish. And I'm talking 6 HP Honda professional pressure washer....Bullet proof. I even painted a roto-tiller and had some over spray on the underside where no prep was done.....it did not come off.

So, FWIW the paint is excellent considering the cost is approximately $8. a QT and $9 per pint of hardener.

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Durwood,
> 
> I'm afraid it's right off the shelf colors. They have about 20 different ones.
> ...


OK Mark, another stupid question. I worked construction for 20 years so the only paints i know about are water based, oil based , and stains.  
Why couldn't you mix in colors or paint chips in from a different company, but with maybe the same "type" of paint.
Do you see what i am getting at? 

Dur


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood,

A friend of mine painted his 69 Nova. Painted it with Dupont Centari. He then used My Glasruit Porsche Clear coat on top (which is a two stage paint). It looked beautiful....for about a week, and then died down to about as shinny as old primer. The urethane reducer used in the clear coat, saturated the Centari underneath and literally burned the pigments in the enamel.

In other words, either by accident or design, most companies paints, when mixed with other brands, eventually fail at one stage or another. 

I haven't tried this, but I would imagine that BPS, Rustoleum, or X O Rust paints would probably intermix successfully. Because it is old school technology and not much has changed....except for lead. But the chemicals are contemporary enough to have planned prohibitives that render the finish less than desired when intermixed....Not as shinny, durable or fades in a very short time. 

An extreme example would be adding paint thinner (mineral spirits) to acrylic lacquer primer. You end up with red oxide cottage cheese.

Hope this helps, Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Durwood,
> 
> A friend of mine painted his 69 Nova. Painted it with Dupont Centari. He then used My Glasruit Porsche Clear coat on top (which is a two stage paint). It looked beautiful....for about a week, and then died down to about as shinny as old primer. The urethane reducer used in the clear coat, saturated the Centari underneath and literally burned the pigments in the enamel.
> ...


I'll have to take your word for it Mark. That is all over my head.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys..But i cannot accept them!!

In my opinion, a can of rustoleum, brush and rattle can donot make a restoration..That was not even my intent as a 2N is not even a redbelly..

The project was done in the barn over the winter to make the tractor a little more presentable when driving around the estate..

Again, thanks for the compliments, but i donot deserve them..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark777,

Well, old OR young thats a list of achevments to be proud of. Thanks for the tips on TSC paint. If I decide to do the whole tractor, I was thinking of breaking out that spry gun agean, and tossing out the ratle cans. Hmmm where DID I put that gun?????



Ken,

Barn job, 2n 9n 8n, top line paint shop. Where ever you did it, and what ever tractor it is it STILL looks great.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark, i was in TSC today so i thought i would check out the paint. It looks like they had about all the main tractor colors covered. They had it in gallons also for $22.00. What color do you use to paint the Yanmars? A wesston red i saw looked like it might be close.

Dur


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Durwood,

I use the Bright Red for the sheet metal and Dark Blue (shoot forgot the name) for the frame. I also use their black for all the steering, drag link linkage, and of course white wheels....So for the purist of restorations, mine are all wrong. But hey...I didn't like the green frame color, and eventually all my Yanmars turned out red, white and blue.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ken N tx, 

I know what you mean. To the purist your tractor may be all wrong (color, etc.) but I would bet....without ever knowing you, that you have had at least one neighbor, friend or stranger make an offer to buy your tractor.

If I couldn't paint, I'd rather you painted my tractor then Earl Sheib, Miracle auto body, or Maaco.

It's not too often someone says "I'd like my 1939 JD A Model restored to factory original" (OK, just sign a check and I'll call you in 3 weeks with a list of parts).

IMHO, Your work would humble the average tractor guy.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok, last question on this paint stuff Mark (I think ). Anyway, have you ever mixed the colors themselves? For instance, i like light blue paint, but i only saw ford blue or dark blue colors at TSC.
What if i took say 3 quarts of ford blue and then mixed it with 1 quart of white. I wonder if it would make a lighter blue or throw it off to some sort of off green or something.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Durwood , If you mix 3 qrts of dark blue with 1 qrt of white , you will have 1 gal of light powder blue , or could be discribed as Baby Boy blue . Ford Car and Truck had a light blue that was used alot in the 50`s and 60`s . and later , I think. I painted a 61 Ford starliner the color that you would end up with.
Would be a ezy to the eye and ezy covering color.
As Mark explained , try to stay with same name brand materials When mixing colors and other materials.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood,

DrBaileys' recommendation would get the color your after...I think it's that pretty little Hinomoto tractor color, your so found of?

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, I like that Hinomoto blue. I also like that Dodge truck light blue and the new 2005 mustang light blue. It kind of looks like a country blue. So, if i buy a used tractor and repaint it, it is gonna be a light blue color....even if it is a Johne Deere. 
Talk about NOT being a purest! :elephant:


Now i have to go renew my airport badge this morning. That should prettty much waste the whole morning. Then i'll try to start my piece of crap Freightliner and see if i can actually make some money with it this week. :argh: 

Durwood


----------

